# Solved: Deus Ex: Invisible War through Steam on Vista



## LukeA (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm not sure weather to put this in the Vista, or games forum, but here is the problem,

I purchased Deus Ex: Invisible War through steam as I never got round to playing the game before, but I liked the first one.

It downloaded fine, but when I try to run it I get this error "_Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 10015784 : attempt to read from virtual address 0 without appropriate access rights_" Steam then crashes when I press OK. Trying again gets the same error, the only difference is that the virtual address is a different number.

I am running the latest vision of windows vista: Home Premium edition, I have set steam.exe file to run as administrator, and I am the only user of the PC so I am logged in as an administrator, so that is not the problem. I have verified the game files and defraged them though steam, restarted steam as well.

What would solve this problem? I was looking forward to playing the game


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Google is your friend. I typed the error you were getting and this was the first on the results list:

"Steam crashes with a "Win32 StructuredException" error.
From this forum post on the Steam forums, this is a common Steam problem. The error you get will look something like this:

steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 0163048B: Attempt to write to virtual address 2439276314 without appropriate access rights.


STEAM.EXE - APPLICATION ERROR
The instruction at "0x1000ecd" referenced memory at "0x016470c0." The memory could not be "read."

The solution is simple - simply browse to your Steam folder (usually c:\program files\steam) and delete the file "ClientRegistry.blob". Restart Steam and it should work fine.

Please note that fixing this problem may revert or delete your active Steam settings - you may need to manually go through and ensure your games are not set to 'Automatically keep this game up to date', or else Steam may download large amounts of content in the background. "

Hope that works for ya.


----------



## LukeA (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks, works fine. I normally google problems first, Completely forgot


----------



## midnightbrewer (Apr 8, 2007)

I've tried this trick several times on Vista Ultimate, and it's not solving the problem. This is getting to be really annoying. Every other Steam game works (and I have several, Source and third-party.) The problem only started after I downloaded and installed Invisible War; the best part is, the original Deus Ex stopped working, too, even though I've already played it through! Strange.


----------

